# ATEX Zone 2 Logo



## DerUnwissende (4 Mai 2020)

Guten Tag zusammen,

nach langem hin und her mit dem Siemens-Support für die Logo 6ED1052-1MD08-0BA0 und der Erkenntnis, das diese nur für USA/Canada Explosionsschutz zugelassen ist, suche ich nun eine Alternative zum Einsatz in Zone 2 und hoffe hier auf Hilfe 
Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere damit bereits zu tun gehabt und hat eine adäquate Lösung.
Wichtig zu erwähnen wäre, das wir nicht beabsichtigen diese besonders zu kapseln. Eine Lösung in Ex-d / Ex-p oder ähnlichem fällt somit ins Wasser, da wir auf die TS35 Hutschienen Montage angewiesen sind.

Über Input würde ich mich freuen.

MfG Olli


----------



## dingo (4 Mai 2020)

Die meisten Wago I/O haben ATEX Zulassungen:
https://www.wago.com/de/d/Z00000132_000

Bei den Logikmodulen wie Logo, Easy oder Alpha wüsste ich keines mit ATEX Zulassung.


----------



## s_kraut (3 Juli 2021)

ET200SP+Klemmkasten IP65?


----------



## winnman (4 Juli 2021)

Kann die LOGO nicht außerhalb der Ex Zone montiert werden?


----------

